# Trouble consuming food



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm trying to get loads of food in, however i'm struggling to do it lately.

Today i cooked a steak and rice, i was gagging on the steak, and it took me 30 minutes to eat the meal. I ram it down just for the nutrients.

Maybe i need to change things up but i never seem hungry, Any ideas?


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

I struggle with food too mate. When bulking I have 3 solid meals and 3 high calorie shakes. Each shake I shoot for approx 1000 calories, eg:

6 egg whites

3 scoops oats

2 scoops whey

2 tablespoons walnut oil

1 banana

1 apple

drizzle honey

I find this really works for me.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Waheed_Akhtar said:


> I struggle with food too mate. When bulking I have 3 solid meals and 3 high calorie shakes. Each shake I shoot for approx 1000 calories, eg:
> 
> 6 egg whites
> 
> ...


 That sounds quite nice, do you just ram all that in the blender?

It's horrible mate, i actually enjoy hardly any meals anymore.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Digestive enzymes may help.

You're obviously not used to eating the volume that you are trying to eat.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

ba baracuss said:


> *Digestive enzymes may help*.
> 
> You're obviously not used to eating the volume that you are trying to eat.


 What's that mate?


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Waheed_Akhtar said:


> I struggle with food too mate. When bulking I have 3 solid meals and 3 high calorie shakes. Each shake I shoot for approx 1000 calories, eg:
> 
> 6 egg whites
> 
> ...


That sounds awesome, I might have to try that. Cheers mate!


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

Digestive enzymes are tablets that aid digestion..they help me too and help stop all the bloating I get.

yes mate, put it all in a blender whizz it up. One mid morning, one mid afternoon and one in the evening a few hours after dinner, thats what I did.


----------



## Hamiltons Gym (Feb 10, 2009)

The obvious is to eat smaller meals more often, you'll also get more of the protein from each meal.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Waheed_Akhtar said:


> Digestive enzymes are tablets that aid digestion..they help me too and help stop all the bloating I get.
> 
> yes mate, put it all in a blender whizz it up. One mid morning, one mid afternoon and one in the evening a few hours after dinner, thats what I did.


 Thanks mate, can you get them from a supp store? Or the web?


----------



## rooty (Dec 11, 2008)

smaller meals mate seams the best idea, try switching your food sources around so your not eating the same meals all the time.

or you could always smoke a bit of dope mate and get the munchies haha- just a joke


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

My meals are small mate, i have no idea why i can't seem to eat them. Maybe i'm just bored with them.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

ba baracuss said:


> Digestive enzymes may help.
> 
> You're obviously not used to eating the volume that you are trying to eat.


Can't agree more. It will take some time for your body to get used to consuming that much food but within 2 weeks of being on the Keto diet I was easily able to adapt. :cool2:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

sweet potato wedges are nice, good old mashed potatos are good too, i gag on rice and cant even nput it in my mouth , lol... spice your food up a bit nwith herbs onions garlic etc


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Agree wuth Kez.

I used to hate eating brown rice with my plain chicken.

Now I add some garlic seasoning to the basmati rice and I find it so much easier to eat.

Peri Peri sauce with the chicken and the deal is a good one 

Plenty of water throughout the day helps, chewing gum as well, maybe a little bit of cardio as well?


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

I thought that when you was on dbol wouldnt you appetite be more than it is usually???


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

How many times do you train mate as i know no one else has said it but if you are over training you will not have that much of an appetite either just a thought!


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

YoungGun said:


> I'm trying to get loads of food in, however i'm struggling to do it lately.
> 
> Today i cooked a steak and rice, i was gagging on the steak, and it took me 30 minutes to eat the meal. I ram it down just for the nutrients.
> 
> Maybe i need to change things up but i never seem hungry, Any ideas?


I had the same mate when I ate chicken and rice every day, just need to change it up mate, maybe change meat, add some nandos sauce or something

Also, if I do not sleep enough I loose my apatite.


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

i love dbol as my strength has gone up like wild fire while on it tbh but i guess thats just me and if i am not hungry i jst eat anyways!

I think that too many people make food a chore rather than something that is enjoyed!

Like training you should enjoy the food that you are eating so like already said change it up a bit!


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Iv'e got my appetite back!!!:laugh: yayyyyyy!!

How wierd is that though, the only thing iv'e really changed is i now have my eggs in the morning in a shake.

Maybe it's because the Test is kicking in, i'm in week 3:confused1:

I'm going to check over my old diet, i may have lowered portion sizes, but i'm not sure.

Yeti man, i think that did have something to do with it, same stuff all the time.

I wan't to make the most of this cycle though hence eating boring foods.

Need to get some nando's on the go

DC55, i have an address you can send all unwanted gear too:whistling:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

As for the Dbol thing, i'm on the fence with it at the moment, it zapped my appetite which i hated, yet i did put on 13 pounds so far, alot of water maybe, although it's not really visable:confused1:

But even so some serious strength gains:thumbup1:


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

dc55 as already said by young gun you can send them this way and to make it fair i am sure young gun wont mind splitting them with me as i am sure i dont lol

We will even pay for the postage


----------



## Spragga (Feb 16, 2009)

if you still get trouble with eating try some pineapple in your diet...it helps to break down food naturally.

Spragga.


----------



## redOred (Jan 14, 2009)

Waheed_Akhtar said:


> I struggle with food too mate. When bulking I have 3 solid meals and 3 high calorie shakes. Each shake I shoot for approx 1000 calories, eg:
> 
> 6 egg whites
> 
> ...


sounds like a cracking shake there mate! Do you think this would be ok to prepare in the morning and keep for during the day (thinking about the egg whites mainly)?


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

I never enjoy my meals..Takes like raw ****e! But makes me grow so I eat them.


----------



## chris2877 (Feb 11, 2009)

Yeah thats sounds a great shake. That would boost my calorie intake no problem. Did you say that was a 1000 calories per shake?


----------

